# Wirelessly control recessed lighting



## Neduarte (Nov 17, 2016)

I am taking down a fluorescent light fixture in the kitchen. In its place I am putting in 3 pendant light fixtures. The line is currently controlled by one single light switch.

I would like to add 4 led recessed lights on the same line but would like them to have the option to be turned off by adding a remote switch. Would this be possible/safe?

So basically: come in kitchen, flip existing switch and turn all 7 lights on (3 pendant/4 recessed). Flip remote switch to turn off 4 recessed lights and leave only pendants on.

Thank you


----------



## nealtw (Nov 17, 2016)

If the power goes to the lights first you might be able to truly control some independent of the other.


----------



## slownsteady (Nov 17, 2016)

Seems a little awkward to me. Flip a switch, then grab your phone or some other remote control. Why not just have two switches on the wall? 
Besides, This assumes you don't have to rewire to make sure the lights are upstream of the existing wall switch, that you have access to put in the remote receiver(s), that they don't toggle on when you flip the wall switch off or that they will reset to "on" the next time you use them.


----------



## Neduarte (Nov 17, 2016)

What I envision is the pendant lights being first, then the remote switch, followed by the 4 recessed lights.  There would be a kinetic light switch next to the original one-I'm not an electrician, so comfortable halfway messing with this without having to run wiring and adding more switches.  Switching off the recessed lights would not affect the pendants (in theory)


----------



## nealtw (Nov 17, 2016)

Neduarte said:


> What I envision is the pendant lights being first, then the remote switch, followed by the 4 recessed lights. There would be a kinetic light switch next to the original one-I'm not an electrician, so comfortable halfway messing with this without having to run wiring and adding more switches. Switching off the recessed lights would not affect the pendants (in theory)


 
Most times power goes to one of the lights first, then to the switch and back and then to the other lights.

Finding the  power source would be my first step.. Check the switch box first if there is one cable there with one pair of wires black, white and a bear copper ground would mean the power is at a light.
Have you got living space above or attic?


----------



## beachguy005 (Nov 17, 2016)

When you say "remote switch" are you referring to a hand held remote like used for a fan, or an additional switch mounted with the existing switch?


----------



## Snoonyb (Nov 17, 2016)

With the present switching, the remote needs to be wired into the switch leg and as long as you understand, that you'll also need to turn the can lights on/off from the remote.


----------



## Neduarte (Nov 17, 2016)

nealtw said:


> Most times power goes to one of the lights first, then to the switch and back and then to the other lights.
> 
> Finding the  power source would be my first step.. Check the switch box first if there is one cable there with one pair of wires black, white and a bear copper ground would mean the power is at a light.
> Have you got living space above or attic?



Great suggestion.  Unfortunately the area is between floors.  Hadn't thought that the power could possibly go tonthe lights first...


----------



## nealtw (Nov 17, 2016)

Neduarte said:


> Great suggestion. Unfortunately the area is between floors. Hadn't thought that the power could possibly go tonthe lights first...


 So you have to open access in the ceiling to run wires, a hard wired switch is like another hour.

If you are lucky you remove a strip of ceiling for the pendants and if the joists are going in the opposite direction you will be able to have access for the pot lights.


----------



## Snoonyb (Nov 17, 2016)

Neduarte said:


> Great suggestion.  Unfortunately the area is between floors.  Hadn't thought that the power could possibly go tonthe lights first...



The point being, that you need to determine where the hot pair is, in the ceiling fixture, or in the switch box.

Its fairly easy, if you have a simple voltage tester, other than a proximity tester, or a VOM, (VOLT, OHM, METER).


----------



## brianf1977 (Nov 19, 2016)

Philips makes the hue lighting system and there are others as well like lifx that work together with amazon echo or now google home that you can program to turn specific lights on and off through voice command, it's expensive but really a great way to go.


----------



## Neduarte (Nov 21, 2016)

brianf1977 said:


> Philips makes the hue lighting system and there are others as well like lifx that work together with amazon echo or now google home that you can program to turn specific lights on and off through voice command, it's expensive but really a great way to go.



That sounds like an excellent workaround.  I have been doing research.  Fantastic suggestion.


----------



## Snoonyb (Nov 21, 2016)

There are several similar systems, so be sure and ask all the question, because they, for the most part, control switch legs, which brings you back to the original question, as well as that work around.


----------

